# Crayola Interior



## TheAltyGuy (Nov 27, 2006)

Ok, no a child didnt scribble on my dash. HOWEVER, I am looking for some suggestions on my interior. Can I paint the dash? Should I replace it? Dye it? Where do I get this stuff? My hideous brown/tan scheme that the lovely ppl at Nissan gave me has got to go!! All advice welcome...


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Yopu can't spray paint it,because it will peal off over time. I'd talk to someone that espeicalizes in custom interior work


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Thats not necessarily true Frank.

They make plenty of spray paints specifically for dyeing interior plastics. How long they hold up i'm not entirely sure but I'm pretty sure they hold up a lot better than a standard spray paint.

You can pick it up from Autozone or Advance Auto or even Wal*Mart. I have yet to give the stuff a try but I've always had black/grey interiors and the color suits me just fine.


Darktide


----------



## TheAltyGuy (Nov 27, 2006)

Man, you lucked out. As I mentioned before, I have the hideous brown dash and the matching tan trim. Hopefully I can find the colors I am looking for. The alty is going from white to a bright orange. Underneath and on the hood are the green LEDs. With any luck, i can do the interior in orange and carbon fiber.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

spray paint - SHOP.COM
Try this Link.....
This is the first time I've ever heard of a paint product for dashboards.


----------



## TheAltyGuy (Nov 27, 2006)

That is insane!! I love it. I got the name of the paint and found it $20/can cheaper on Ebay. Now the only question is, what color scheme do i go with?? I forgot to mention above that the body will be orange and the doorhandles will be green, as well as the lighting. Since G2 doesnt offer either of the colors, i am thinking about doing black/silver inside. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I don't think there is much help for you in the color scheme department my friend. No advice will save that one :-D

Darktide


----------



## TheAltyGuy (Nov 27, 2006)

lol thats awesome. i think i am gonna stick with the blk/slv idea. i ran up a sketch today and it looked pretty good. thx all.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

i'm just kiddin ya. I'm not one for the far out paint schemes but I think it'll look good (minus the green but thats a personal preference). Take some pics when you're done.

Darktide


----------



## TheAltyGuy (Nov 27, 2006)

hopefully i will get it done by xmas. i will probably just do a massive collage of before and after pics. once i get it done, i will shoot a link in here. i ordered the G2 that LONDONDERRY found for me. I went with 4 cans for the vinyl and 6 for the plastic. guess we'll see what happens. thx guys. you guys are making my first project car come together a lot easier. this place rocks.


----------

